# Search



## Quasqueton (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't see a Search link at the top of the page, and when I go to the Search Forums item in the drop-down menu at the bottom of the page I'm told I don't have permission.

Is something down? Or has my CS account run out? If so, shouldn't I get an e-mail warning, or something?

Quasqueton


----------



## Quasqueton (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello?

Should I be emailing this question to someone directly?

Quasqueton


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll check with Morrus! If something wacky happened, we'll fix it ASAP.


----------



## Quasqueton (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks. I didn't know if it was a board-wide thing, or if it was just that my account had run out.

Quasqueton


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2006)

I see an account for Search access, bought in June of '05, that just ran out.

Did you purchase any updates between January and June? If so, they were lost in the 'crash and Russ needs to look up the record.

Otherwise, it appears to be as predicted. Truth to tell, I don't think we do have any sort of e-mail notification about accounts running out; however, the dates should be listed in your Account profile, I think.


----------



## Quasqueton (Jun 29, 2006)

> I see an account for Search access, bought in June of '05, that just ran out.



Ah, thank you.



> Did you purchase any updates between January and June? If so, they were lost in the 'crash and Russ needs to look up the record.



No, I had not updated during the lost time. But I just updated right now. (And I already see the Search option at the top of the page.)



> Truth to tell, I don't think we do have any sort of e-mail notification about accounts running out; however, the dates should be listed in your Account profile, I think.



An email notice for this would be a good thing. I could have updated without missing a couple days access. (And I didn't see any info in Account profile stating a membership expiration date.)

Anyway, thanks much. Account renewed, problem solved.

Quasqueton


----------



## Whimsical (Jul 2, 2006)

I have lost the ability to search and I still have active paid subcriptions. Please re-activate the search and please activate the ability to customize my user title which I have never been able to do depite paying for it. Thanks.


----------



## Whimsical (Jul 5, 2006)

Please fix my account? Did I need to put my request in a seperate thread? What do I need to do to get my account active?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 5, 2006)

I know Morrus is fixing these, but maybe I can help expedite it. Can you send me a copy of your email invoice? (my email is in the sticky thread at the top of this forum) I'll fix it ASAP if you can.

That goes for anyone else, as well; I apologize for the extra work, but it will help it get done right away.


----------



## Mistwell (Jul 13, 2006)

My search access seems to be disabled....and I am both a full community supporter AND I have active search paid for.


----------



## Mistwell (Jul 17, 2006)

Ping...still no search!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 17, 2006)

Mistwell, and now?


----------



## Mistwell (Jul 17, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Mistwell, and now?




Fixed, you rock, thank you.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 17, 2006)

The system lies to us. It told us that you were enabled, but I had to deactivate and reactivate you manually to get it working properly. Silly thing - sorry for the wait.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jul 25, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> The system lies to us. It told us that you were enabled, but I had to deactivate and reactivate you manually to get it working properly. Silly thing - sorry for the wait.



Can you check my account as well, please?  I just became a supporter when the sale came back on (after the crash, I think), but I can't find the Search function (except when I reply to a thread - bizarre).

Thanks!


----------

